# Tidewater Virginia Havanese Playgroup



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I thought I'd share some pictures from the Playgroup at our house yesterday!

We all had a great time! It was a hot day and the dogs tried to stay in the shade as much as possible, lol......but they did manage to play and have a great time!

The adults enjoyed each other's company as well! And my husband grilled up steak and chicken, which was fabulous! I really enjoy the people from the Havanese community! What a wonderful bunch of owners!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

And more pics!

Gucci and Daisy went for a swim towards the end of the afternoon! They had both had enough of the heat!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Great pictures...sure wish I was close enough to be part of the "group"!! I love steak and chicken on the grill..oh, I'd love to watch the dogs, too!! LOL Great pics and lovely back yard and patio!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

We didnt' have a big showing this time, I suppose because it was Memorial day weekend. The one I went to in March had about 8-9 dogs w/ family show up, but they had fun nonetheless.

I wish you were close enough to come too!  And Thank You! 

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:jealous:
I want to be part of your group too!eace: 
The pictures are great!Looks like the dogs had a great time,and the humans too!Love the puppy clip on the black pup!:biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes! Isnt' that puppy cut GREAT?? I definately got the name and number of that groomer!! 

Too bad we can't have a forum playdate! Wouldn't that be a blast??

Kara


----------



## juscha (May 24, 2007)

Thank you for the great pictures! Everyone seemed to have a good time. The havs look all gorgeous...


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Great Pictures Kara. Looks like the dogs had a great time and so did their humans.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Kara,

Great pictures! Thank you for sharing! We wish we could have come also!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks ladies! 

Three more white hav's would've been GREAT! Too bad you all live too far away. 

Kara


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

That looks like so much fun!! I wish so badly that i could locate a playgroup in my area. I have searched all over. I found 1 lady with a Hav in my area but she wasnt interested in a playgroup. We live in such a rural area. There is not many places you can take dogs here. I would love for them to make some friends.:Cry:


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Kara great pics. I wish we were taking Houston to Sandbridge Beach this year but we have a house with no pets.  But if we do next time and you have a get together, we may crash it.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Great pictures. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

What a nice way to spend a weekend. Looks like a fun time for all.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Rita, crash our house ANYTIME!  We are very close to Sandbridge Beach! I haven't been able to take Gucci there yet (vet recommends against it until she's finished her shots) But I can't wait!

I *almost* took Gucci to a rental property in Lake Gaston that is deemed "no pets" (rebellious of me, ehh?) But we ended up deciding against going this year.

Wonder what kind of trouble I would've been in? lol

I suppose I understand why people that own rental property are against pets...but what about the lil' angels that don't tear up anything???:angel: 

The local Hav Club was started by the local breeder here. I guess that would be a good place to start in your area to begin one?

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Great photos, Kara. Gucci is such a doll. 
Kodi has he same shirt as the little black dog.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Kara, did you have a problem with Gucci(or any other dogs) drinking pool water? Tripp will drink ANTHING he can.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

quote: "I *almost* took Gucci to a rental property in Lake Gaston that is deemed "no pets" (rebellious of me, ehh?) But we ended up deciding against going this year."

You can always drop her off at Camp Starborn. Every Havanese I've ever seen fits right in with other Havanese even if they have never met before. Some might be a little shy at first but it doesn't last long.

We're on the north side of the lake about 2 miles from the dam on the main lake-about 17 miles from I95.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Kara, thanks for the photos. I too wish there were others here for a play date. I know of no one in a reasonable driving distance, although a lady at Petsmart said she had quite a few in her training classes. None in there now.
I'm surprised there is not (or I have not heard of) a Havanese club in the Atlanta area.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks for the offer, Tom.

One of the main reasons we didn't go is that the property didn't take pets and I didn't want to leave Gucci yet! 

I joke around about breaking the rules, but I'm a good girl! lol, I've never even gotten a speeding ticket or parking ticket. I always follow the rules. 

Gucci would've loved Camp Starborn!  Heck, I would probably love playing with all of your dogs 

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What a great day you must have had!!! I wish there were more Hav owners in my area!! Is this rental place controlled by one person, or are all the rentals individuals who own the properties?? We have gone down to the jersey shore for the last 40 years and for the past three we opted to take a house a little farther from the beach cause they let us bring the dogs. It might be worth looking in to, I would bet you could find an owner to let you bring him!
Laurie


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks for the offer Kara. Yes. I too considered be a bad girl but Sandbridge Beach is long way from home once you are kicked out. LOL There are some houses which takes pets. I will have to look into them for next time.

I guess I can see why some don't take pets. Especially if you have allergies and you do use your beach house a few months out of the year.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey, looks like everyone is having a good time! What great photos, Kara! I'm so glad you shared them with us.  Love the black dog's look very much.

What with Sammy throwing up in the van sometimes only 10 mins. into a ride, it makes it challenging going anywhere far.  My dad lives about 20+ mins. from us and with Fathers' Day coming up, we'll likely go there. I'll have to give Sammy some Gravol I think. No playgroup anywhere near here at all!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks Marj!

Yes, I'm GLAD I found a breeder (the one that cuts the black dog) here in the area that actually KNOWS how to groom Havs!  Though, I'm still letting Gucci look au natural....I may want her groomed in the future. Who knows.

I hope everyone around the boards manages to put together local playgroups! Atleast in the warm months. They are so much fun.

Hugs,
Kara


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2006)

Thumperlove said:


> And more pics!
> 
> Gucci and Daisy went for a swim towards the end of the afternoon! They had both had enough of the heat!! :biggrin1:


Hey! Is that another Dottie baby I see?????? Go Rhett Go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

He was the one in the Spiderman underwear.

G


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2006)

Here's another of Rhett


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Greg!

Rhett is such a GORGEOUS dog! And he has a wonderful personality and disposition. I remember them telling me that he got him from Sedoso, they are full of praise for you  And rightfully so!

I believe Daisy is from Diane Klumb.

Thanks for the adorable picture of Rhett :whoo: I think my Gucci has a lil' crush :kiss: on him! hehe 

Kara


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Greg,

Rhett is such a handsome pup. What do you call his color, blue?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yes, Rhett is a beauty alright! I just love him!


----------

